# Help



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm a 15 year old boy living in England. 
I'm constantly warring with myself and I have to make an effort to get out of bed. (That may not sound like much but it's new to me and I've only started to notice it getting serious the past few weeks)
I know that I can't talk to anyone about how I feel face to face it freaks me out just thinking about it.
I have 2 friends but only one of them kinda gets how I feel. I've never been diagnosed with everything but I can't talk to strangers or even in front of a small group of people I know.(I've felt like this for a good couple years now)
I really want to meet a girl but I have no social life and I hate the idea of finding people online. 
Ik I sound like just another person trying to grab attention but I don't know what to do....
Is there any advice anyone can give me either to cope with it for now or what to do??


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forums. 
You should really try to see a doctor for your anxiety, they can get you on some meds that might help you. As for talking to people, this is a perfect place to practice. Can't help much on the getting a girl aspect as I have no luck with that also. I think online is not as bad as you think it will be when trying to find a girl, it takes a lot of the guess work out of the question. But you're young and still have a couple years left in school, you should try to force yourself into social situations, it might seem like the end of the world but experience is the key to getting better. The more you try the more comfortable/confident you should feel.


----------



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you. But going to the doctor about this stuff freaks me out and makes me freeze. It's probably not helping that I'm about to start my exams. Mocks start on monday:cold_sweat:.
On the online front it's obviously better as I won't have to talk to them face to face but I just have tried it before briefly and it just hurt more than it gave me confidence.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

It seems like you definately have social anxiety. I understand what you mean when you say you are warring with yourself. One of your biggest enemies in life is yourself. Things will change though, you are still young, you have plenty of life ahead of you. It just takes determination and effort to turn your life around, but im sure you can do it. Have you looked into ways to cure your social anxiety? Such as by using therapy and medications? They help a lot. It might be freaky to go to the doctor but if you ever want to be able to socialize with other people in life, you need to face your fears :/


----------



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

I've looked into self help things but it doesn't feel me with much confidence. I can socialise if I really really force myself to. Going to the doctor is good but it means I have to have a conversation with my parents about it and the last time I tried to get help they treated me so awkward key and also the doctor didn't do anything...
Tbh I wasn't anywhere near as bad as I am now. And that's what scares me


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Confidence wont come right away. The only reason people are confident is because they are sure of themselves. You cant have confidence until you can socialize with ease and have a high self esteem. Unfortunately doctors cant help much with social anxiety, but if you fill in a form they can give you a referral to a psychologist who will assess you psychologically, and then they can help you with therapy. But only doctors, if im correct, can help with prescription medications. Best of luck


----------



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Ik confidence won't come easy but it's really hard to build it when I'm surrounded in people that will take the piss out of me.
The doctor didn't even do that last time.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## Almost15needhelp (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi megashyguy,I definitely understand your scenario...my advice to you (if its of any help) is to try taking small steps out of your comfort zone,I mean its only going to get easier from here!As far as visiting the doctor situation,its definitely necessary if you want to move forward but if you're not entirely comfortable with it then just keep on taking baby steps ...try to interact more at school perhaps and via other methods...I'm sure you'll feel way more happier and at ease knowing you can at least what your feelings with someone ...anyone for that matter ...
Feel free to talk anytime!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

Almost15needhelp said:


> Hi megashyguy,I definitely understand your scenario...my advice to you (if its of any help) is to try taking small steps out of your comfort zone,I mean its only going to get easier from here!As far as visiting the doctor situation,its definitely necessary if you want to move forward but if you're not entirely comfortable with it then just keep on taking baby steps ...try to interact more at school perhaps and via other methods...I'm sure you'll feel way more happier and at ease knowing you can at least what your feelings with someone ...anyone for that matter ...
> Feel free to talk anytime!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for your advice. I try to I think I just need to learn how smal/big a step I can manage as I keep doing something but then I feel absolutely terrible after. School is a nightmare and I hate the people that go there. Ik I'm quite mature for my age but they are so immature it's unbelievable. Coming on this forum is probably the first step ivery ever made and not beem worse afterwards.


----------

